# Went to an old Honey Hole last Night in Mobile, Al



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

trolled around in the boat for 5 hours water was a lot clearer foggy / smoky from a fire clos eby made it a little hard to see from time to time but being last night was like the second real cold snap I figured we would get on em but we didn't see not one or a bed Weird........


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

GIggaMon said:


> trolled around in the boat for 5 hours water was a lot clearer foggy / smoky from a fire clos eby made it a little hard to see from time to time but being last night was like the second real cold snap I figured we would get on em but we didn't see not one or a bed Weird........


went Saturday night and picked up 20 Flounder


----------



## bigtee (Jan 1, 2018)

GIggaMon said:


> went Saturday night and picked up 20 Flounder


Nice. Any pics?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Title made me think of Tokyo Spa that use to be located on Airport Blvd. Hated to see that place shut down.


Nice job on the 20.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

bigtee said:


> Nice. Any pics?


I will have to get them from my son he took some Pics,Ill post them up soon.


----------



## dmck711 (Feb 10, 2013)

jlw1972 said:


> Title made me think of Tokyo Spa that use to be located on Airport Blvd. Hated to see that place shut down.
> 
> 
> What happens at the Tokyo Spa??


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

dmck711 said:


> jlw1972 said:
> 
> 
> > Title made me think of Tokyo Spa that use to be located on Airport Blvd. Hated to see that place shut down.
> ...


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

dmck711 said:


> What happens at the Tokyo Spa??


Well they don't get shut down just for giving massages. :thumbsup:


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Seen on the news the other day, Ala is considering changing the rules on flatties and specks. Said they are over fished and if something isn't done soon, may not be any in the years to come. Said 12" flatties are too young to breed, that the breeding size is 15" and over (or words to that effect).

I believe they also had a site set-up so you, the Ala fishermen can voice your opinion, suggestions or remedies addressing the problem. Something you Ala guys may want to check into, at least voice your concerns. g/l


----------

